# Maple Burl Vase



## Tim Carter (Mar 4, 2015)

This is a vase out of maple burl with a natural edge that is about 9" tall and 6" in diameter. The large dark section is a bark inclusion that blew off during the turning process and had to be glued back in place. I really like the grain in this piece!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 4, 2015)

Beautiful piece Tim ! The rays def accentuate the shape .


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 4, 2015)

I like it! Great job on a gnarly piece of wood


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice design choice for this piece, really shows the grain pattern!! Was there very much tear out?
I can imagine the "open air" while turning was challenging to keep a good cut while turning.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 4, 2015)

Beautiful, great work on this challenging piece of material


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 4, 2015)

That is a stunning piece of art. Beautiful grain.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 4, 2015)

Turned out great! Bet it was a real challenge along the way! Chuck


----------



## David Hill (Mar 4, 2015)

That is one pretty piece of wood---coming from a gnarly blank!!
I bet it disappears before too long.


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 5, 2015)

Beautiful piece of wood, Tim. I think you did a really nice job on it. If you don't mind me saying, that you didn't keep the wall thickness even (thinner at the top and thicker closer to the bottom) is evident by the changing thickness of the rim around the form. Now, this may have been your intention, and if it was, never mind... But otherwise, even wall thickness (especially on a form like this where you could not only feel it, but see it as well) is usually more desirable. Again, if your intention was otherwise, please disregard my babblings...


----------



## Tim Carter (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks all! Yes, this one has been a challenge. There have been issues with tearout and the wall thickness does vary (good eyes to catch that MikeMD). I got a catch. ripped the blank out of the chuck and was not able to remount the blank so it ran true, creating the difference in wall thickness.


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Mar 5, 2015)

Always a challenge with these pieces but you still ended up with a very nice piece.


----------



## TimR (Mar 5, 2015)

Very nice Tim. I Like this form, one I've done a couple times. I like the extreme asymmetry of the top edge, but on one I did, it had a hard time staying vertical. Nothing some marbles in the bottom didn't fix..but not always desirable. The rays really popped, have you ever considered dyeing pieces like this? It's quite dramatic the added impact and depth with layers of color. Beautiful piece!


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 6, 2015)

Holy crap, I can only imagine your entry cuts. Hats off to you.
Graybeard


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2015)

Unreal. Just unreal. What an accomplishment to even be able to turn something that challenging and live to show it. 

"Uneven wall thickness"? Good grief who gives a flying rip!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 6, 2015)

Tim,
The "rescues " make the best turnings!


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> "Uneven wall thickness"? Good grief who gives a flying rip!



You know what they say: If you have to ask...


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> "Uneven wall thickness"? Good grief who gives a flying rip!



Kevin, I've had some more time to think about this, and the answer is: Any respectable bowl turner, that's who. It is generally accepted that even wall thickness is a sought after trait in bowl/vase/hf turnings. I was just trying to give some C&C to Tim to help him out and guide him to improve. Since he didn't ask for C&C, maybe I shouldn't have given it...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2015)

Well you shared your opinion nothing wrong with that. I shared mine too. Nothing wrong with that either.


----------

